# 16 Openings



## quailchaser (Oct 10, 2005)

Lowground Hunting Club in Effingham County (about 20 miles from Savannah or about 3 hours north of Jachsonville, FL) has 16 openings. The dues are $325.00 for approximately 2,200 acres. The club consists of pines with hardwood stands throughout, swamp bottoms and high ground. You will be hard pressed to find trophy deer, but there are plenty of deer for the taking. 

Anyone who is interested can contact the club Prez., Reggie Dickey at (912) 754-4065 or (912) 658-1402 or by email at reggie_57_58@yahoo.com


----------



## quailchaser (Oct 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## scshep2002 (Oct 21, 2005)

How many members total?


----------



## longstreetkennel (Oct 22, 2005)

Is that for all game or just to deer hunt ?


----------



## quailchaser (Oct 25, 2005)

I think they want between 35-40 members. Opening morning we only had about 15 members show up, so there was plenty of room for everyone. The way the property is laid out you could have 25-30 members hunting at once and it not be a problem. This includes all legal game.


----------



## Woods Master (Oct 25, 2005)

You got any hogs and Turkeys.


----------



## quailchaser (Oct 26, 2005)

No hogs but plenty of turkey. A few coveys of quail. In Dec. and Jan. we see a lot of Woodcock.


----------

